# Need opinions - Looking for all around boat



## Ross (May 21, 2004)

Guys,

I am beginning to search for a new/used boat. I am looking for an all around boat, i.e. not just a fishing machine. Looking for something in the 22'-24' class, single engine.

Main use would be fishing big lakes, open bay, and offshore with the family. I don't want a bigger offshore boat with twins as I probably will only make it to saltwater about 3-4 times a year.

I have been looking at boats similar to the Sea Hunt 234 Ultra, Cobia 237, 24' bay boats, etc...

Thinking some of you guys may have an opinion on the smaller, single engine offshore style boats.

thanks


----------



## mth180 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have a 2014 Ultra 225 with a single 200 Yamaha. I wakeboard behind it, fish in ~3 feet of water and take it 20+ miles offshore. They make a great all around boat and I couldn't be happier with mine.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I had a Triton 240 LTS for a couple years. It had a 250 HPDI on it and would run a little over 50mph. We also fished out 50 miles with it. Pretty good boat but wanted to fish way further out so...


----------



## meaux fishing (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a Triton 240 LTS with a suzuki DF250. One of the best all purpose bay boats out there IMO


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Plenty of local rolled gunnel style boats built around here that are awesome 
Tran XLR8 2480
Haynie HO
Southshore 24 and 26
Majek 25 extreme 
Shallowsport x3


.


----------



## txfishbait (Jun 21, 2007)

What kind of lake fishing do you enjoy? You need to nail down the "majority" of your usage...being from Weatherford that will either be lake fishing or cruising. If fishing will be the main use then specifically what do you enjoy. There is a big difference between live baiting for hybrids/stripers and bass fishing.

I fished a 23ft Hydrasport Baybolt for 8 years, most of its use was on lakes here in North Texas but it spent a fair amount of time on the coast as well, up to 40 miles offshore at times. That particular boat doesn't meet your "family cruising" needs, little too hardcore on the fishing side. 

The offshore part of the equation is going to be sub 10% of your use.....it's not the boat you should be researching, its the ports that will get you access to offshore within a decent range and that have more calm days. 

Good Luck!


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Following along since I will be looking for something very similar in the near future.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

I fish a Sea Chaser 250 lx bayrunner and I love this boat. It is a little slow even with a f250 but it is roomy, has space for a console potty for women and children, it handles 2 - 3's well enough to fish offshore on nice good days (plan is to add a kicker), it does have a deeper draft (I don't really like to fish shallow anyway). 

All in all I fish the mostly bay then offshore on select days, I have caught Snapper, Kings, speckled trout and reds all on the same day, easy to bring family with the restroom in console, 80 gallon tank gives it a decent range, rides smoothly in about any fishable bay conditions. This has been by far my favorite boat for inshore and offshore.


----------



## ChaserWF (Feb 28, 2015)

I just got a 22' Tidewater Carolina Bay with a 200 Yamaha. I use the boat about the same as you are wanting to. I like it so far. You might check one out. It fit the bill for me. The pricing is reasonable as well.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Join the pilot house crowdí ½í¸€


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Check out the classifieds section. There's a skeeter on there, mine, it's perfect all around boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captjohn62 (Dec 28, 2010)

I just bought a Key West 230 Bay Reef. She has an F250 and T-Top. Plenty of seating, power and looks. Rides better than any boat I've ever owned. Still on break in but a short WOT, with 1/2 fuel, (40 gal) and four guys at 200 lbs, I was able to hit 56 mph. 

I am coming from a Carolina Classic 25', 24' Grady White and a 2280 Bay Stealth. 

All good boats. None as much fun and pleasure as this one. I will take her as far as baker rigs when I can. No worries


----------



## Mmc (Jul 26, 2015)

I run a Carolina Skiff 238 DLV. Floats in 6 inches of water, will plane in 2 feet of water with a jack plate and the right prop. 22ft 10 inches without the jackplate, 8 ft wide. coast Guard rated for 16 people so you can load it down and still be safe. I run it in the skinny water in Baffin Bay and run it 20 miles off shore. this is not the flat bottom Carolina Skiff, but the DLV with the Boston whaler type hull.
I can get 42 mph on flat water and can run offshore, troll all day and run back on 15 gallons of gas with Suzuki DF 140 outboard. No frills boat, but well made and economical


----------



## justndavis (May 3, 2010)

My Everglades 243 was by far the best boat for me. I live on lake Conroe and needed something that could take rough water, but still draft 18". I have owned 19 boats big to small and The Everglades 243 was the best I ever had. 80 gallons of fuel could get me 50 miles out. Good luck, I'm sure everyone has there own opinions.


----------



## Ross (May 21, 2004)

txfishbait said:


> What kind of lake fishing do you enjoy? You need to nail down the "majority" of your usage...being from Weatherford that will either be lake fishing or cruising. If fishing will be the main use then specifically what do you enjoy. There is a big difference between live baiting for hybrids/stripers and bass fishing.
> 
> I fished a 23ft Hydrasport Baybolt for 8 years, most of its use was on lakes here in North Texas but it spent a fair amount of time on the coast as well, up to 40 miles offshore at times. That particular boat doesn't meet your "family cruising" needs, little too hardcore on the fishing side.
> 
> ...


 Most of the time it will be live baiting/lure chunking for striper on Texoma and Possum Kingdom. Want it to be family friendly, as in tall gunnels and plenty of seating, which is why I was looking at something along the lines of the Sea Hunt Ultra series. I haven't really ever looked at boats that were fishing machines. Went from a rolled gunnel boat to a Pathfinder and loved these style boats, but would like to take the wife and little kids for cruise/swimming/tubing/etc..


----------



## Ross (May 21, 2004)

ChaserWF said:


> I just got a 22' Tidewater Carolina Bay with a 200 Yamaha. I use the boat about the same as you are wanting to. I like it so far. You might check one out. It fit the bill for me. The pricing is reasonable as well.


 Saw those at Cabela's last weekend. How is the fit and finish? How is the ride?


----------



## smithder (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a Striper 2101 that is a great all around boat. Ride is excellent. No complaints.


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

Ross said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am beginning to search for a new/used boat. I am looking for an all around boat, i.e. not just a fishing machine. Looking for something in the 22'-24' class, single engine.
> 
> ...


You don't even fish anymore!  Just go find you a Ski Natique or something along those lines.


----------



## Ross (May 21, 2004)

HAYBL said:


> You don't even fish anymore!  Just go find you a Ski Natique or something along those lines.


Haha...that's about right, but it is getting closer to the right time to change that!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

25 outrage boston whaler


----------



## Mmc (Jul 26, 2015)

*Carolina skiff DLV*

i paid $26,500 new with trailer in 2008. Semi vee hull similar to Boston whaler.
floats shallow, does pretty well offshore. rated for 16 people or 2500 lbs after

motorhttp://edsmarinesuperstore.com/CIMG9131.JPG

.http://edsmarinesuperstore.com/CIMG9152.JPG

2015 price around $30,000


----------



## Mmc (Jul 26, 2015)

another view

http://edsmarinesuperstore.com/CIMG9191.JPG


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> 25 outrage boston whaler


this.

.


----------



## Thecfive (Jul 8, 2012)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> 25 outrage boston whaler


Yep


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Mmc said:


> i paid $26,500 new with trailer in 2008. Semi vee hull similar to Boston whaler.
> floats shallow, does pretty well offshore. rated for 16 people or 2500 lbs after
> 
> motorhttp://edsmarinesuperstore.com/CIMG9131.JPG
> ...


Not even in the same league as a whaler. Not comparable. Wouldn't catch me dead in one of these offshore. Beat you to death in rough water. Get an old mako. The sea hunt mentioned earlier is a nice all around boat. Buddy recently got one and loves it.


----------



## ChaserWF (Feb 28, 2015)

Ross said:


> ChaserWF said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a 22' Tidewater Carolina Bay with a 200 Yamaha. I use the boat about the same as you are wanting to. I like it so far. You might check one out. It fit the bill for me. The pricing is reasonable as well.
> ...


I like it so far. Seems to be very solid and handles the rough water well. I fish mostly fresh water so I did not need a deep V for my style of fishing. I really like the boat. I was looking at the Sea Hunt BXs and they are a pretty sweat boat as well.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

I also have a Triton 240 LTS and had a Pathfinder 2400 before this. Both are capable of lake trips, bay and offshore and if you want you can put some cushions in for just cruising around. 

Mines for sale. Want to get a bigger twin engine rig for offshore.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Tidewater has a "New" 25' Carolina Bay coming I have No Info yet But I bet it's a Bad the Bone boat coming in Sept.. *


----------



## Mmc (Jul 26, 2015)

first of all, the originator of this thread wanted a good all around boat with high gunnels he could put his family on in lakes mostly, and run offshore 3 to 4 times a year. The Carolina Skiff DLV is a great all around boat for just that. It's obvious you have never ridden in one.
I run mine offshore in up to 6 foot seas all the time and i don't get beat up or wet. My friends all marvel at well it rides. No, it's not a Boston whaler, but it doesn't have the ridiculous Boston Whaler price either. I have ridden in many whalers, and Carolina skiff hulls are just as well built, ride just as good and are just as tough. Just because YOU don't like it doesn't mean it's bad.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

You don't take that Carolina skiff out in 6 ft seas I can promise you that.... Maybe 3 ft max and that will still beat you up. Guys in 35 plus ft boats don't even fish in much over 3ft. A 6 ft sea is downright dangerous 


.


----------



## Mmc (Jul 26, 2015)

This a close up of the hull of the DLV for all of you who think i'm talking about the flat bottom Carolina Skiff

http://images0.boattrader.com/resize/1/8/27/4920827_20150121072938312_1_LARGE.jpg?t=1197114


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Mmc said:


> first of all, the originator of this thread wanted a good all around boat with high gunnels he could put his family on in lakes mostly, and run offshore 3 to 4 times a year. The Carolina Skiff DLV is a great all around boat for just that. It's obvious you have never ridden in one.
> I run mine offshore in up to 6 foot seas all the time and i don't get beat up or wet. My friends all marvel at well it rides. No, it's not a Boston whaler, but it doesn't have the ridiculous Boston Whaler price either. I have ridden in many whalers, and Carolina skiff hulls are just as well built, ride just as good and are just as tough. Just because YOU don't like it doesn't mean it's bad.


6 foot seas really. Sorry but that's more then a fishermans tale. We"re glad you like your boat but your 1 in 1000. Some people like Prius's as well. I don't take my 28 mako with twins out in 3 footers let alone 6 footers. There are 100 better boats for what the OP is looking for.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

If your ok with twin engines this would be the perfect Texoma boat!! Runs in 18-20 inches or so, will eat up the chop offshore and if the wind pick ms up on the lake! IMO this boat will have a better/softer ride than a 30ft Grady White or similar.

22' Glacier Bay
http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/200...9430/Clearwater/FL/United-States#.Vb1SOFI8KJI


----------



## Mmc (Jul 26, 2015)

Well Letsgofishbro, sorry you don't believe me, but down here in the coastal bend, 3 footers is a calm day. if you won't fish in 3 foot seas, than you might as well sell your boat because there are very few days down here where it is calmer than that.
fishing in six footers is not a fish tale. i didn't say it was fun, but i have done it safely on many occasions. I normally go out early in the morning to the east, south east or south, than ride the following seas back in in the afternoon. when the afternoon seabreeze kicks in, 5 to 6 footers is not uncommon and not an uncomfortable ride at all.
i don't want to argue with you, but the originator of this thread wanted an opinion and i gave it to him. You don't like my opinion, fine, but just because you say so doesn't make it true. it is just your opinion. 
I am an experienced captain with over 30 years experience on Texas bays and the nearshore Gulf.
I speak from experience, not opinion. instead of just summarily dismissing what i say, why don't you explain some bad experience you had in this or that paticuler brand of boat or some real experience you had instead of " there are 100 better boats for what OP is looking for" because i'm sure he is perfectly capable of speaking for himself.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

letsgofishbro said:


> 6 foot seas really. Sorry but that's more then a fishermans tale. We"re glad you like your boat but your 1 in 1000. Some people like Prius's as well. I don't take my 28 mako with twins out in 3 footers let alone 6 footers. There are 100 better boats for what the OP is looking for.


I agree no one is fishing 6 ft seas in a bay boat period

.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Once again get an older dry foam 25 whaler outrage then take the spare cash and get u a brand new f300 or twins and u have a great boat. Oh and don't skimp on the trailer either. You will tow it more miles than you drive it

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Another boat would be a a kenner 23 that's a fine hull

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmc (Jul 26, 2015)

I invite you to come fishing with me ANYTIME and find out for yourself.
My mother always taught me that is not polite to call people liars and tell them their boat sucks when you don't really know for sure what your talking about.
I have alot of friends who are guides and commercial fisherman and if they said "oh no, three footers, we aren't going fishing in that" they would soon go broke and out of business. I fish Baffin Bay and the nearshore Gulf (inside 20 miles) every chance i get.
The lower Texas coast is very windy and you either have to adapt or give up fishing.
No, i don't go out if the seas are forecast above 4 feet. that is not smart but when the afternoon seabreeze kicks in and the seas come up, riding a 5 or 6 foot following sea back in is not bad at all in the DLV.


----------



## Mmc (Jul 26, 2015)

good video

http://images0.boattrader.com/resize/1/8/27/4920827_20150121072938312_1_LARGE.jpg?t=1197114


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

Trying to do too many things with one boat, imo. Search the forum for similar threads, or "all purpose rods/reels". Same result.

If you primarily fish fresh water, I wouldn't dream of putting that boat into the salt. A small bit of corrosion on a sensor or whatnot, and mucho headaches for you while the boat is in the shop and you can't use it....then have to pay for it.

Cutting to the chase, it's always cheaper to charter. Always.


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

I have a 24' Ranger 2400 Bay and I love it. It is versatile for bay and offshore. Have been 40++ offshore and also in the shallows of west bay.


----------



## augiek (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a 234 ultra that goes lake to 100 miles off with ease. Nice for a family cruise with cushions as well. Love it but I'm probably going bigger for offshore.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

augiek said:


> I have a 234 ultra that goes lake to 100 miles off with ease. Nice for a family cruise with cushions as well. Love it but I'm probably going bigger for offshore.


23' single engine boat 100 miles offshore?


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> 23' single engine boat 100 miles offshore?


While pulling a john boat with spare gas can stacked on top of each other...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Shoalwater X3.....best all around....


----------



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

Dargel Kat


----------



## DrRockso (Jun 17, 2015)

I have a 23' polar with a Yamaha f250 low houred I just took out 40 miles in nasty seas 3 to 5 at times coming in real quik and it brought me home I'd sell it if ur looking to buy I need a bigger boat I fish and live in north tx as well good rig just not big enough to do what I want


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

T_rout said:


> While pulling a john boat with spare gas can stacked on top of each other...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You've seen me out there, I take it? haha!

Nah, i'm not busting anybody's balls. I'll run a small, single engine boat out in open water, but 100 miles is a bit beyond threshold. With an extra gas can, i'll run my 18' hydra sports as far as German Charlies, or VA Fogg. That's as far as fuel will carry me with a reasonable reserve left over.

If i'm running to the shelf, there's going to be 2+ motors, life raft, radar, and probably a sat phone. I'm not there yet, but I hope to be before too much longer.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

I'm doing exactly what you are doing OP. Live up here in N Tex and only make it to the salt 2-3 times per year. I thought long and hard about what I wanted to do and being able to get around in the bays was more important than *maybe* being able to go offshore. I went with a 22' Blue Wave and it has been perfect for what I am doing...Texoma, PK, Lewisville, Ray Roberts, POC, PA, Rockport. I can get shallow enough but it has handled 4 footers in a hell of spring storm on Texoma and the big rollers outside the jetties just fine.

If I get a little more comfortable with my boat and can find a buddy boat to go with me, I wouldn't hesitate to take it 20-30 miles offshore...on a perfect day.

It has, and can be, done taking a single engine bay boat way off shore, but is it worth risking your life and orphaning your kids over a fish. Not for me.


----------



## Sea Senor (Nov 4, 2008)

Im about to put my 24ft century up for sale. Has a 200hp Yamaha with a new power head and lower unit. Ive used it offshore up to 50 miles, in the bays and jetties fishing & skiing and in the lakes all over central Texas fishing for stripers, bass and redfish. Has enough power to water ski with the kids and go offshore with big boats. Im the only owner, let me know if your interested and I can send you some pics of the boat. my name is George and you can call me at 210-559-9457 or email me at [email protected] have a nice weekend.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmc (Jul 26, 2015)

I for one get tired of you offshore deep vee homers telling us small boat guys that we can't operate safely and comfortably offshore in big seas. 
Surfers operate surfboards in big seas safely without any power whatsoever.
The Brown brothers made a 7000 mile crossing of the North Atlantic in seas up to 25 feet in a 21 foot Dream boats flats catamaran. How did they do it?
sometimes smaller boats are actually better in big seas. your not bridging waves or hopping from swell to swell. it's just a big roller coaster ride. 
If your boat is well maintained, properly rigged for it's hull design and operated within it's design limits, and have enough fuel capacity (hint, my suzuki DF-140 burns a fraction of the fuel of trip 350's) there is no reason why you can't safely fish far offshore in a small boat in rough water.
slow down and use your head. I see to many people that think that they MUST run at full throttle everywhere they go, and then wonder why they get beat up in tiny 3 foot seas. You just have to get the image of a deep vee with a gazzillion horsepower crashing waves at 60 mph as the only way to get it done, because it's just simply not true


----------



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

Mmc said:


> I invite you to come fishing with me ANYTIME and find out for yourself.
> My mother always taught me that is not polite to call people liars and tell them their boat sucks when you don't really know for sure what your talking about.
> I have alot of friends who are guides and commercial fisherman and if they said "oh no, three footers, we aren't going fishing in that" they would soon go broke and out of business. I fish Baffin Bay and the nearshore Gulf (inside 20 miles) every chance i get.
> The lower Texas coast is very windy and you either have to adapt or give up fishing.
> No, i don't go out if the seas are forecast above 4 feet. that is not smart but when the afternoon seabreeze kicks in and the seas come up, riding a 5 or 6 foot following sea back in is not bad at all in the DLV.


I dont like to speak for others but i didnt take anyones comments as calling you a liar. I think they, as well as i, feel like your 6 foot estimate may be off. Maybe I'm a sissy but 4s in my 29' are hairy. You literally cant see over the top of 5' seas in a regular CC. I know guys with 60' boats that dont like 5' and refrain from going at times much less 6. Just my .02. I would be leary to tell a man hes safe to venture any distance out with a bayboat in those type of seas. Especially not knowing his experience on the water. Not saying he is inexperienced because i dont know that but, Could put someone in a hairy situation. Again my .02


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Cash*



Friendswoodmatt said:


> Once again get an older dry foam 25 whaler outrage then take the spare cash and get u a brand new f300 or twins and u have a great boat. Oh and don't skimp on the trailer either. You will tow it more miles than you drive it
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


What spare cash, by the time you buy the boat and repower your in the 35-40k range real quick for a 25-30 year old hull. that is not family friendly.


----------



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

Makos are goid boats. Had one for a while. Solid family friendly boat and the offshore hulls can double as lake boat. I put a tow bar and pulled tubes and went 40 miles offshore


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Seas*



beantownwhaler said:


> I dont like to speak for others but i didnt take anyones comments as calling you a liar. I think they, as well as i, feel like your 6 foot estimate may be off. Maybe I'm a sissy but 4s in my 29' are hairy. You literally cant see over the top of 5' seas in a regular CC. I know guys with 60' boats that dont like 5' and refrain from going at times much less 6. Just my .02. I would be leary to tell a man hes safe to venture any distance out with a bayboat in those type of seas. Especially not knowing his experience on the water. Not saying he is inexperienced because i dont know that but, Could put someone in a hairy situation. Again my .02


People have trouble judging seas and water depth. Mmc is not far off in his thinking, 6ft seas are not that bad. Today I won't venture offshore if its calling for anything more than 2ft but I have fished in 7-9 foot seas, very uncomfortable by the way, and have been in 6 ft seas numerous times. Im not sure what kind of 29' boat you are running where 4' seas would be harry. Been across Matagorda bay in 4ft seas in a 22ft bay boat, rough as he!! but not harry. The Carolina skiff pictured in this post might not be the smoothest riding sled out there but its very seaworthy. I have a friend who has made countless trips to Cervesa from Galveston/Freeport marlin fishing in a 24' Carolina skiff and never had one thing bad to say about the boat.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Boat*



Ross said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am beginning to search for a new/used boat. I am looking for an all around boat, i.e. not just a fishing machine. Looking for something in the 22'-24' class, single engine.
> 
> ...


From you describe the use to be I would look at Pathfinder, Shearwater, Bluewave Pure Bay depending on what you want to spend, those are pricey. There are others, maybe a little cheaper that also fit the boat you are looking for. Your best bet is dont get in a hurry and visit the Houston boat show in January, every flavor you can imagine all under one roof.


----------



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

gater said:


> People have trouble judging seas and water depth. Mmc is not far off in his thinking, 6ft seas are not that bad. Today I won't venture offshore if its calling for anything more than 2ft but I have fished in 7-9 foot seas, very uncomfortable by the way, and have been in 6 ft seas numerous times. Im not sure what kind of 29' boat you are running where 4' seas would be harry. Been across Matagorda bay in 4ft seas in a 22ft bay boat, rough as he!! but not harry. The Carolina skiff pictured in this post might not be the smoothest riding sled out there but its very seaworthy. I have a friend who has made countless trips to Cervesa from Galveston/Freeport marlin fishing in a 24' Carolina skiff and never had one thing bad to say about the boat.


7-9? Yall must be drinkin from the same bowl of punch. Saying 6s arent that bad is a steep comment. I think many on here can attest 4 footers and gulf chop is no fun. Not death defying but not something id want to be in a bayboat in. But come on 7-9?my boat from water line to ttop is about 8 feet. Thats a wave that could break over my top! Thats HAIRY!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Waves*



beantownwhaler said:


> 7-9? Yall must be drinkin from the same bowl of punch. Saying 6s arent that bad is a steep comment. I think many on here can attest 4 footers and gulf chop is no fun. Not death defying but not something id want to be in a bayboat in. But come on 7-9?my boat from water line to ttop is about 8 feet. Thats a wave that could break over my top! Thats HAIRY!


Four footers and chop is not comfortable for any boat. Four footers at 6 seconds
Is not the greatest but very doable in a 22' bay boat. Six foot chop would be terrible in a bay boat six foot swells not great but not harry. No one that I know is going to go fishing in six foot seas but if your caught in them it's not the end of the world.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Awesome thread!!



.


----------



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

gater said:


> Four footers and chop is not comfortable for any boat. Four footers at 6 seconds
> Is not the greatest but very doable in a 22' bay boat. Six foot chop would be terrible in a bay boat six foot swells not great but not harry. No one that I know is going to go fishing in six foot seas but if your caught in them it's not the end of the world.


Do what you do. Ill do what i do. And check your spelling. Its hairy like the hair of the dog. Not like harry potter. My .02


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

*Not me.*



gater said:


> Four footers and chop is not comfortable for any boat. Four footers at 6 seconds
> Is not the greatest but very doable in a 22' bay boat. Six foot chop would be terrible in a bay boat six foot swells not great but not harry. No one that I know is going to go fishing in six foot seas but if your caught in them it's not the end of the world.


My 46 hatteras that weighed 55,000 lbs (dry) was always at the dock if it was calling for anything over 3'. Call me a Sally, but maybe my Gulf of Mexico is different than yours. 3' at 5 seconds sucks. Don't care what boat. I used to tournament fish much larger boats, and didn't look forward to fishing in 4'... Heck, POCO was called for 4-6' seas last year.

But back to the OP, a buddy of mine has a 24' pure bay by blue wave. Rides great, and handles our bays and 2' gulf very well.


----------



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> My 46 hatteras that weighed 55,000 lbs (dry) was always at the dock if it was calling for anything over 3'. Call me a Sally, but maybe my Gulf of Mexico is different than yours. 3' at 5 seconds sucks. Don't care what boat. I used to tournament fish much larger boats, and didn't look forward to fishing in 4'... Heck, POCO was called for 4-6' seas last year.


Amen!


----------



## Mmc (Jul 26, 2015)

Ok, i get your point.
you guys stay home and whine, and i will post pictures of what we caught.
it is a different Gulf of Mexico down here on the lower coast.
At this very moment, the wind in Houston is SW at 5 and the wind in Corpus Christi is SE at 25. down here, 3 foot seas is a calm day.
I don't purposely go out in 6 foot seas. that is foolish, but i do fish in 2 to 4 feet in a Carolina Skiff 238 DLV all the time and no body gets beat up and nobody gets wet. that is a fact. PERIOD! i have been caught in sudden Thunderstorms and a stronger than expected afternoon seabreeze where the seas did get every bit of 6 feet and never felt unsafe, and i am safety concious to a fault.
I have been fishing and running small boats in Texas Bays and the Gulf for well over 30 years, and i know what a 6 foot sea is, no mistake.
Ross wanted an opinion on a good 22 to 24 foot single engine boat for lakes, bays, and the gulf 2 to 4 times a year and i gave it my opinion based on many years of experience. Carolina Skiffs are very good boats. They are bare bones, poor fit and finish but they have bullet proof hulls that can literally carry a small car and are at least worth considering if you don't have 50k plus to spend on a boat.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Your Carolina Skiff doesn't beat you up in 4ft seas? My 35ft Pursuit did. Guess I went too big.


----------



## Mmc (Jul 26, 2015)

if i slow down to a reasonable speed instead of WOT like most people, no. it's just a roller coaster ride.
smaller boats sometimes do better because they don't span waves. they just go up and over.
like driving on a hilly road.
I fish Port Aransas, Packery channel, and Port Mansfield. i go out early in the morning when the wind is calm and surf the following seas back in the afternoon when the wind comes up and the seas build. it's not uncomfortable at all. If the forecast is 2 to 3 feet, i will go. if it's forecast 4 or above, i stay home.
I don't fish far enough out to where i need high speed runs to get there and back in a reasonable amount of time. Deep water is much closer to the coast at Port Mansfield than the upper coast so i don't need to run as far anyway.
There has been many times where i read a favorable weather forecast only to see 5 and 6 footers stacked up at the end of the Mansfield jetties, and i turned around and fished in 1 foot deep water in the laguna, because i can. That's one of the reasons i recommend the Carolina Skiff DLV. because you can do both.


----------



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

Mmc said:


> if i slow down to a reasonable speed instead of WOT like most people, no. it's just a roller coaster ride.
> smaller boats sometimes do better because they don't span waves. they just go up and over.
> like driving on a hilly road.
> I fish Port Aransas, Packery channel, and Port Mansfield. i go out early in the morning when the wind is calm and surf the following seas back in the afternoon when the wind comes up and the seas build. it's not uncomfortable at all. If the forecast is 2 to 3 feet, i will go. if it's forecast 4 or above, i stay home.
> ...


Youve said they same thing in every post just in different words. We get it. The carolina skiff DLV is the best offshore rig on the planet. Ill head down to the weigh ins at legendsand let the guys know they are wasting their money on their million dollar boats. I may take my scarab for trade in. I feel way more comfortable in my 29 than i did in my 23. Guess thats my mind playin tricks on me. Silly me.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Boats*



beantownwhaler said:


> Youve said they same thing in every post just in different words. We get it. The carolina skiff DLV is the best offshore rig on the planet. Ill head down to the weigh ins at legendsand let the guys know they are wasting their money on their million dollar boats. I may take my scarab for trade in. I feel way more comfortable in my 29 than i did in my 23. Guess thats my mind playin tricks on me. Silly me.


If you are really only 24 years old maybe you should spend a little more time on the water. The guy is just suggesting to the OP that he might look at the Carolina Skiff. He did not say it was the best boat on the planet and that everyone should get one. Your doubtful when you say a 22' boat can't handle 4-6 foot seas. Exactly how many times have you been in 4-6 seas in a 22 foot boat. Like I mentioned earlier, I have a friend who fished for marlin out of a 24' Carolina Skiff 75 miles or more offshore, the boats are very seaworthy. Again not everyone has 70-80k lying around to spend on a bay boat.


----------



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

gater said:


> If you are really only 24 years old maybe you should spend a little more time on the water. The guy is just suggesting to the OP that he might look at the Carolina Skiff. He did not say it was the best boat on the planet and that everyone should get one. Your doubtful when you say a 22' boat can't handle 4-6 foot seas. Exactly how many times have you been in 4-6 seas in a 22 foot boat. Like I mentioned earlier, I have a friend who fished for marlin out of a 24' Carolina Skiff 75 miles or more offshore, the boats are very seaworthy. Again not everyone has 70-80k lying around to spend on a bay boat.


I am 24 and not sure why thats relevant. Yes i have been in 4-6 in a 23' boat and IT SUCKS! I never in this thread nor ever said im the most seasoned mariner around. Because i am far from it. But it only takes on time in those conditions to know how its no fun. Saying he doesnt get beat up in that boat under those conditions is saying alot. Quite frankly any boat that doesnt give you some kind of beating in 4-6s is **** near a a perfect boat.

And back to the age comment. I am by no means a kid. I have done more for myself than some people in their 30s and 40s. So do not question my experience or credibility soley upon my age. I know my level of experience and would not talk out of line. And i dont feel i did. I simply started by saying that 4-6 in a small boat is ludicrous. And that telling someone that it is doable is misleading. Whos to say that poor guy takes yalls word and take a few buddies out in 4-6 and puts him self in a life threatening situation.


----------



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

I too have friends that fish offshire in bay boats, as have I. ON FLAT CALM DAYS. With a large window.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Waves*



beantownwhaler said:


> I am 24 and not sure why thats relevant. Yes i have been in 4-6 in a 23' boat and IT SUCKS! I never in this thread nor ever said im the most seasoned mariner around. Because i am far from it. But it only takes on time in those conditions to know how its no fun. Saying he doesnt get beat up in that boat under those conditions is saying alot. Quite frankly any boat that doesnt give you some kind of beating in 4-6s is **** near a a perfect boat.
> 
> And back to the age comment. I am by no means a kid. I have done more for myself than some people in their 30s and 40s. So do not question my experience or credibility soley upon my age. I know my level of experience and would not talk out of line. And i dont feel i did. I simply started by saying that 4-6 in a small boat is ludicrous. And that telling someone that it is doable is misleading. Whos to say that poor guy takes yalls word and take a few buddies out in 4-6 and puts him self in a life threatening situation.


I am not saying to go fishing when it's calling for 4-6 ft seas. All I'm saying is a 22' foot bay boat can handle those conditions. I don't leave the dock if it's over 2ft and don't recomend anyone going out in those conditions.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Get a cat. I ran to auger last year in 10' seas 5 sec apart. 30knt cruise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

gater said:


> People have trouble judging seas and water depth. Mmc is not far off in his thinking, 6ft seas are not that bad. Today I won't venture offshore if its calling for anything more than 2ft but I have fished in 7-9 foot seas, very uncomfortable by the way, and have been in 6 ft seas numerous times. Im not sure what kind of 29' boat you are running where 4' seas would be harry. Been across Matagorda bay in 4ft seas in a 22ft bay boat, rough as he!! but not harry. The Carolina skiff pictured in this post might not be the smoothest riding sled out there but its very seaworthy. I have a friend who has made countless trips to Cervesa from Galveston/Freeport marlin fishing in a 24' Carolina skiff and never had one thing bad to say about the boat.


Lmfao


----------



## ding-a-ling (Jul 29, 2005)

A perfect segue into a cat vs mono thread. It has been a while.



offshorefanatic said:


> Get a cat. I ran to auger last year in 10' seas 5 sec apart. 30knt cruise.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Lmfao*



gom1 said:


> Lmfao


What's so funny!


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

ding-a-ling said:


> A perfect segue into a cat vs mono thread. It has been a while.


Did I mention I get 30 miles to the gallon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

offshorefanatic said:


> Did I mention I get 30 miles to the gallon?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet! Skiffs about the same. Im goin to buy one(skiff) so i can head to floaters on 20 gal in 9' at 3 sec seas:walkingsm


----------



## jcareyETexas (Jun 12, 2015)

offshorefanatic said:


> Did I mention I get 30 miles to the gallon?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 You may need a tune-up. Shouldn't you be getting more like 40 mpg?


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

jcareyETexas said:


> You may need a tune-up. Shouldn't you be getting more like 40 mpg?


If I get a tune up they may start making fuel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrRockso (Jun 17, 2015)

"Wwhhheeeewwwww!!!!! Can you feel the tension building!?! I can feel it down in my plums, turning a bluehish heeew getting ready to take them to the farmers market"
Ashley Shaffer


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm interested in having a t-top mounted on my aluminum canoe. I need something to mount my radar on.

Oh, and I need to have a pair, or maybe even 3, Lowrance HDS units installed on my canoe. I want the ones with 12 inch screens.

Any good recommendations on installers?


----------



## Surfjam (Aug 1, 2011)

Yea, what ruthless53 said on page 4. Just bought this off of a lake in oklahoma. This thing is awesome.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

This thread is wild..... Hopefully no one will read this and attempt 4-6ft seas in a bay boat. I don't care what brand boat you have anything over 3-4' can be dangerous to inexperienced boaters especially in smaller vessels 


.


----------



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

saltaholic said:


> This thread is wild..... Hopefully no one will read this and attempt 4-6ft seas in a bay boat. I don't care what brand boat you have anything over 3-4' can be dangerous to inexperienced boaters especially in smaller vessels
> 
> .


X2 thats the reason i spoke up.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Seas*



saltaholic said:


> This thread is wild..... Hopefully no one will read this and attempt 4-6ft seas in a bay boat. I don't care what brand boat you have anything over 3-4' can be dangerous to inexperienced boaters especially in smaller vessels
> 
> .


I hope not either, but there plenty of people out there that shouldn't own a boat!


----------



## Mmc (Jul 26, 2015)

really? ya'll need to grow up.
I never once suggested that ANYONE go out in 6 foot seas.
I would never purposely do it and i would never suggest anybody do it.
I would also do everything in my power to talk any one out of it who tried.
Anyone who has spent any time offshore knows that sometimes the unexpected happens.
Sudden Thunderstorms, wind that comes up suddenly from nowhere and rogue waves that come up from nowhere. Anybody that has spent anytime offshore has experienced these things. you can't pull in to the Stripes store or park under an overpass and ride it out. You have to be able to handle it. Offshore fishing is not for everyone.
some people have more tolerance than others. i just don't find 3 foot seas to be that bad. if you find it intolerable, don't go. It's not a lie or some big joke.
My main point was, when that time comes, and it will at some point if you fish enough years, you BETTER have absolute confidence in your boat and your skills as a captain that you can get everyone back safely because if you don't, than you need to stick to rubber ducky's in your bathtub.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Mmc said:


> first of all, the originator of this thread wanted a good all around boat with high gunnels he could put his family on in lakes mostly, and run offshore 3 to 4 times a year. The Carolina Skiff DLV is a great all around boat for just that. It's obvious you have never ridden in one.
> I run mine offshore in up to 6 foot seas all the time and i don't get beat up or wet. My friends all marvel at well it rides. No, it's not a Boston whaler, but it doesn't have the ridiculous Boston Whaler price either. I have ridden in many whalers, and Carolina skiff hulls are just as well built, ride just as good and are just as tough. Just because YOU don't like it doesn't mean it's bad.


I don't want to be "that guy" but you did say that you run in 6' seas all the time!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmc (Jul 26, 2015)

yes, i ride the following sea in in the afternoon that big.
I would never go out in seas that size. there's a big difference 
I think you just want to argue.

In fact, i think i will find a board that has more grownups on it.
cause this aint the place


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Mmc said:


> yes, i ride the following sea in in the afternoon that big.
> 
> I would never go out in seas that size. there's a big difference
> 
> ...


That may be a great idea!! Cause these grown ups know what a 3' sea will do to a 22' bay boat. And darn sure know that taking a bay boat into a 6' sea is ignorant at best..... Nice knowing you!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Here a nice video of some 4' waves making a decent size boat there bitc*!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Mmc said:


> yes, i ride the following sea in in the afternoon that big.
> 
> I would never go out in seas that size. there's a big difference
> 
> ...


Here's a farewell clip for ya!!!!!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Hmmmmmmmmm........ That ended abruptly!!! Motha 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

T_rout said:


> Here a nice video of some 4' waves making a decent size boat there bitc*!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Point taken, and I generally agree with the idea of 6' seas in a bayboat being total nonsense, but i'm not so sure that boat in the video didn't sit the transom on bottom with a few of those waves.

I remember one summer, at about age 15, I was riding in on my BIL's trihull after a day of scalloping on Florida's gulf coast. A squall came up, and everybody was scrambling for the safety of the Swuannee River. We got passed by a ~30' boat on the left, and then another on the right. The wakes from the two boats came together right in front of us, and we went up, and then down! Speared the trough hard, and all that remained above water was the powerhead of the 50HP mercury that was pushing that boat! Motor never did shut off, and slowly we were able to bail that boat out, and it floated again! Pretty wild!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Mmc said:


> first of all, the originator of this thread wanted a good all around boat with high gunnels he could put his family on in lakes mostly, and run offshore 3 to 4 times a year. The Carolina Skiff DLV is a great all around boat for just that. It's obvious you have never ridden in one.
> I run mine offshore in up to 6 foot seas all the time and i don't get beat up or wet. My friends all marvel at well it rides. No, it's not a Boston whaler, but it doesn't have the ridiculous Boston Whaler price either. I have ridden in many whalers, and Carolina skiff hulls are just as well built, ride just as good and are just as tough. Just because YOU don't like it doesn't mean it's bad.


so you've been offshore in a Carolina Skiff 238 DLV in this kind of water?






The boat in the video has another 13 ft on you and still gets seriously rocked..

you're a special kind of smart aren't you?


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Boat*



T_rout said:


> Here a nice video of some 4' waves making a decent size boat there bitc*!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can't be serious....


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

gater said:


> You can't be serious....


Normally I just post random things.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

